# need agp card



## ranjitsd (Oct 1, 2011)

where can i get agp or pci card in bangalore i have intel 865gbf motherboard
hd 4670 agp or zotac gt 520 pci


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 1, 2011)

My Vote to HD 4670 among the two but Check if you can get a used/new HD3870 instead. 

With HD4670 you will be able to play all most all Games on Mid Setts on a 17" Monitor max.


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 1, 2011)

its too much for pentium 4 2.4 ghz


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you sure you that the HD4670 is a AGP card ( on the shop ) - I know there are HD4670 apg cards but I have not seen one in any shops ever 

and what's the price the shop guy is asking for the HD4670 agp gfx card ?

GT520 is pci-e card which will not fit in you mobo as it don't have any pci-e slot - so your best chance is to get a AGP card and if HD4670 seems to powerful and pricey look for some old app cards like 7300GT/HD2600


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 2, 2011)

thats why i am asking where can i get agp card in banglaore
HIS hd 4670 agp cost  8672 rs in ebay.in
HIS Radeon HD 4670 IceQ Native HDMI 1 GB DDR3 AGP Grap | eBay
zotac pci cards
ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 512MB 64-bit GDDR3 (810 MHz/1333 MHz) Graphics Cards [ZT-50610-10L]


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2011)

Check if you can get the 7300GT 512MB AGP 8x. Decent AGP card.


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

Zotac GT 520 is PCI-E not PCI.

I'd say...the days of AGP cards are over. Better build a new machine altogether.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 2, 2011)

Highly recommended not investing in an AGP Card .

Please just get a new motherboard 2.6k + 6670 5k = 7.6k < 4670 AGP at 8.6k.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2011)

go for a new machine. install a GPU later. don't waste money in useless investments.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Zotac GT 520 is PCI-E not PCI.
> 
> I'd say...the days of AGP cards are over. Better build a new machine altogether.



no buddy - just check out the spec page - this is a PCI gfx card 

ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 512MB 64-bit GDDR3 (810 MHz/1333 MHz) Graphics Cards [ZT-50610-10L]

@ OP - it would be best for you to opt for a new system - get 

Athlon II X2 @ 250 @ 2.8k
Asus M5A78L-M LX @ 2.8k
2GB DDR3 Transcend/Kinston Ram @ 0.6k

after getting this you'll have ~2.5k in hand - save a little bit more and add a gpu later


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> no buddy - just check out the spec page - this is a PCI gfx card
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GT 520 512MB 64-bit GDDR3 (810 MHz/1333 MHz) Graphics Cards [ZT-50610-10L]



thanks for the correction. 

a pleasant surprise...but I don't think it is available anywhere.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 3, 2011)

If the card is above 8K then forget abt it and upgrade the system First as top gear mentioned.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2011)

ico said:


> thanks for the correction.
> 
> a pleasant surprise...but I don't think it is available anywhere.



yep, it's a pleasant surprise to get a GT520 in PCi varinat and it's a blessing for the OLD system owners but as with many good but rare products chance to get this in here is very tiny


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 5, 2011)

Then i will wait for amd trinty


----------



## ranjitsd (Oct 6, 2011)

may be just wait for amd trinity then buy new comp


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2011)

Wise decision there.


----------

